# Vampires and Finecast.



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Some new vampire models and Finecast wave 2 is now up on GW

Vampire on zombie dragon.








Ghoul on terrorgeist









and the new finecast









































































and the garden of moor









Edit: the dragon kit comes with a base, so you can mount the rider you didn't choose and use him.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Are Ghoul characters even an option right now for VC? Might point to an army book in the horizon, or might just be something I need to read Storm of Magic for.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

The Ghoul king looks badass on the terrorgeist. The new cairn wraiths look awesome as well. In my opinion, they could have done a better on the zombie dragon head. Its basically the terrorgeist's head but with horns. Tomb banshee is okay. it would look better if they gave it a sword and a hood. All we need now is a new VC book.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm definitely getting the garden of moor for my VC army!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yep lots of hints at a new army book in their, in fact this is the least subtle I have ever seen GW be about them working on a new army book. Hell 3 of the things mentioned in the descriptions of those models aren't even option in the current book. Carin wraith character, Ghoul characters, torrorgiest?


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

They provide rules in the August WD for the Terrorgeist (a la the Eldar Nightspinner), and new ones to take the Wraith and Banshee as Hero choices. The Ghoul King is just a Vampire Lord with a specific upgrade. Don't get your hopes up about a new book just yet.

Also Ogres are getting a new Army Book next month.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

I think the new sculpts are great for the dragons and I love the Garden.... BUT... it suffers from the Warhammer syndrome of TMFS.

For those of you who are unaware of TMFS it has obviously reached almost plague proportions. But all is not lost, in the Empire Karl Franz is going to institute a building program to utilize the excess material.

Of course nobody knows exactly how this plague works but imagine your minding your own business, working hard in the fields and villages of the Empire, you pay your taxes and every night you thank Sigmar for giving you another day of life... everything is fine... then YOU WAKE UP AND SKULLS ARE EVERYWHERE!!!! They migrated, grew or appeared overnight... they infest the walls, the houses, the roads.... the shrines... hell even the towers...and before you know it you cannot even plow the fields due to Too Many F..ing Skulls Disease! TMFS!

Perhaps some Empire engineers can use them as building materials or create new weapons for the State Troops from them...  Perhaps there is a export market to the Tomb Kings or Sylvania for them? 

That said, I will get one and I like the idea of breaking down the Garden and using its components for other areas. Lovely to see VC get some love... hopefully with the new rules they addendum the cost of Skeletons or do a slight change with Zombies. 

P.S. If you see TMFS.... beware your town or village could be infested next!

Lexi.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

very impressed with the release, the plastics are great,love the themed scenery and the plastic single characters are great!! and new vampire count rules in WD380 !!....its almost like GW have listened to its customers.
also just noticed the kasamov throne of judgement in fine cast,would have preferred a plastic kits but fine cast is a step in the right direction, that model was a bitch to put together in metal and weighed a ton,but its an amazing model and is full of detail,if you havent got one and you want a good honest meaty model to paint i heartily recommend that one.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

the zombie dragon and terrorgeist are awesome, i'd want those even if i don't play vc


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The rules for the terrorghist are amazing as well.......im going to be getting a pair once i get my vampires going again.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking forward to getting a hydra or two in finecast!


----------



## Numero-Uno (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmm wonder why they chose to Finecast the throne of judgement 1st for the SoB. It is an excellent model all the same.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I can see the Zombie dragon making its appearance as a conversion in Daemon armies.


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

1 minor point. What the hell is up with the base sizes for the vamp monsters. The bases look frickin huge!


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Thinking that wraith could make a cool looking Necron lord


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad to see a few more VC things. The Terrordudes a long way away from fixing the book on a whole tho. I'll wait around in my dank castle waiting for the new army book before I raise an army again. CBA'd with the new book at all. They still havn't managed to make a decent zombie dragon in my opinion. If the face was longer and more like a dead elf dragon i'd like it but im not much of a fan of all the new large plastic monsters. 

All bar the cocatrice look wank in plastic. I'd rather pay an extra 10 quid and get a decent zombie dragon sculpt in failcast. I do like the plastic hero's tho, necromancer is the first decent necro model ive seen and the wraiths mint, banshees on par with my metal ones, i like them all  

The 'ghoul king' is just a vampire lord with ghoulkin, says in the terrordudes rules.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

GreatUncleanOne said:


> 1 minor point. What the hell is up with the base sizes for the vamp monsters. The bases look frickin huge!


They are. The bases they have are the largest GW produces. In fact the Goblin Arachnarok Spider is the only other model that shares that base size. At least for now.

I have to say I'm rather impressed by these new VC models. I may have to start collecting a VC army soon.


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

Numero-Uno said:


> Hmm wonder why they chose to Finecast the throne of judgement 1st for the SoB. It is an excellent model all the same.


Actually Throne of Judgment is no longer usable by SoB, it's a Grey Knights model now.


----------



## Numero-Uno (Jul 25, 2011)

mahavira said:


> Actually Throne of Judgment is no longer usable by SoB, it's a Grey Knights model now.


Ah i see. Still on the UK GW site it was under the WHFB advanced orders for some reason. Got a feeling that thing would reek all sorts of hell in a fantasy game :laugh:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

finally, a hydra! Ive been waiting for one for ages! shame of its price though


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Masked Jackal said:


> Are Ghoul characters even an option right now for VC? Might point to an army book in the horizon, or might just be something I need to read Storm of Magic for.


the ghoul kings are vampires , in this months WD it says and i qoute'



The scions of the fallen strigos, these pallid hateful creatures are known as ghoul kings to the men of the empire with good reason.Degenerate vampires both feared and hated by mortal and even others of there kin, ghoul kings preside over macabre courts of ghouls and other eaters of the dead'

page 22 WD 380


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

GreatUncleanOne said:


> 1 minor point. What the hell is up with the base sizes for the vamp monsters. The bases look frickin huge!


THE base looks about the same size as the giant spider for goblins


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> finally, a hydra! Ive been waiting for one for ages! shame of its price though


It's worth twice that price to not be so hard to put together! :ireful2:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> It's worth twice that price to not be so hard to put together! :ireful2:


agreed.

you should see the my monstrosity. it looks like shit due to how crappy it was. im probably gunna sell it to a store that buys these models and buy new ones when they come out, if i bother with fantasy. (see my other thread)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Shame monstrous mounts are a liability in this edition or I would get two.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> Shame monstrous mounts are a liability in this edition or I would get two.


I had a look at the rules today, IIRC Terrorgheists can be fielded as mounts or just by themselves, basically running around as the papa Varghulf.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Well that makes them a lot better.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Anybody notice a slight change to the wording of the Throne of Judgement rules?

Here is the Wargear bit:

Sage Henchman, Execution Servitor armed with multi-melta, servo-skull, Rosarius, Sword of Justice (master crafted power sword), Inquisitorial Mandate, Throne of Judgement.

I don't believe the GreyKnights book mentions the Sage Henchman, Execution Servitor, Servo-skull or Inquisitorial Mandate.


----------

